# Major IBS flare up



## pipsqueak51 (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't know what's going on but I got a really bad IBS flare up. I had some good days and now it went backwards. Started Wednesday morning I was going normal bowel movements all day long and non stop at work. Luckily I have a job where I can go to the bathroom whenever I need to. Well by the evening my anus was sore and burned really bad. I know from my last colonoscopy that I have Internal hemrroids. Now Wednesday morning when I woke up I had shits then throught the day was mix of normal and shits. My bottom still burns on fire and sore. I used preparation H and helped with the stinging and burning pain. But today this morning I woke up with normal poop then shits again. I honestly don't know what's going on and really bad heartburn. Took prevacid script stuff that had from gastro. My whole entire tummy is really sore😞 any suggestions? I already drink fennel tea and peppermint and have ginger when upset and nausea. Just wish docs would figure out. Think gonna just have to stick to my liquid and mush diet for a while again no solids I don't even cheat follow doctors strict orders😞 also do yoga and exercise on daily basis like they tell me too 😞 tried antidepressants and IBS medicines out of time it just made me feel even shitter and worse. Also came back in my colonoscopy report major inflammation in upper intestine.


----------



## kals (Dec 8, 2014)

I agree I have no idea why it is so hard to get a diagnosis, I think mine is gas? so im just gonna ignore the pain I have there. sometimes I feel like a alien b/c it seems like such a very difficult problem that no one has. im tired of looking at my stool. im tired of the drs appointments and weining.


----------

